# Pig oil and sulphur - how often?



## Shay (7 January 2011)

I've been using pig oil and sulphur for mud fever control - very effective, highly reccommended!

But - how often is it safe to apply it?  I've been using it about once a week / 10 days up until now (less in the summer when dry!).  But the mud in the fields is now really terrible and I'm concerned that the oil is being removed, both by the constant rain and the rubbing action of the mud, which is hock deep in places.

So - how often can I safely re-apply the oil / sulphur mix?  I seem to remember posts saying you shouldn't do it too often or they can get a reaction to it.  Ned has had mud fever to a greater or lessor extent ever since we bought him 3 years ago.  This last year with the oil / sulphur mix is the first time he has ever been completely clear.  I really want to keep it that way!


----------



## Cahill (7 January 2011)

i apply mine  weeky.i have not heard about a reaction to long-term use.

did you know that you can also mix the sulphur with sudocream.
i used to get very bad `winter hands` but not since i started using pig oil.


----------



## SuzySue (7 January 2011)

I apply every 2-4 days from the knee down depending on how wet it is and how greasy their legs still are.  I use pig oil on its own though as they don't currently have mud fever.  I only used it with the sulphur when they actually had mud fever as it's supposed to help it heal, but once it's all gone pig oil on its own is fine.  Neither of mine have a reaction to it but obviously some horses may and fewer applications might be better for them.  My boy is more prone to mud fever so he gets it every 3 days or so but the mare is a lot hairer and has never had mf so I do her about every 5-6 days I guess.  I do however apply every day for about a week when first beginning to use it for the winter to build it up.

And I don't use it at all when it snows or the ground is really hard and there's no mud.

Hope this helps


----------



## Shutterbug (7 January 2011)

I apply it every 4 weeks from the knee down all throughout the year regardless of weather - have done for a few years now and he has had no mud fever at all.


----------

